# Brew Boiling Pots / Stock Pots



## Boots (11/2/03)

A bit of info if you're interested..........

I have recently done my first brew which required a boil, so of course I needed a decent size pot. If anyone is thinking about having a go at boiling and needs a big stock pot, I got a 15L stainless steel Stock pot, with glass lid for just under $20 @ BigW. (They also had 20L for only an couple extra $)

I don't think you'd see Nigella using it - it's not uber high qual, and the base is very thin, but it's definitely worth a look if you want to have a go without breaking the bank. I looked in most of the stores, and this seemed the best deal.

Being thin may actually be usefull, coz the wort cooled down quite quick in a tub of cold water. The glass lid came in really handy too.

Cheers


----------



## RegBadgery (11/2/03)

One of my pots has a thin steel base - ok for mashing but not so good for boiling, though I suspect it has a lot to do with my crook electric stove.

I'm sounding like a broken record today but over the past couple of days I've been discussing my stockpot choices over on cbd under a thread called "stockpots and weldless spigots". I've received plenty of useful information about aluminium, stainless steel, bi-metal base and single metal base vessels, things to be aware of if working on aluminium and on it goes. If you're looking into pots of various types, this thread is well worth a look.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CraftBrewing...g/message/13252

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc (12/2/03)

Funnily enough Reg, I purchased a large aluminium stock pot before xmas to use as my HLT. As of yet I haven't used it and I've also been watching the discussion on CBD.
I even bought a weldless tap fitting for it in the US a week or so ago.
I rang the store this morning and asked if I could return the aluminium pot and upgrade to a stainless steel one. Thankfully they said yes, as I haven't used it yet and it is still in the bag.
The only downside with stainless steel is the price, but after all the discussion regarding aluminium it sounds worth it.
Ideally I would love to get my hands on a 30 litre stainless steel hot water urn, but they all seem pretty pricey  

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (12/2/03)

Stainless Steel Urn

Funnily enough - i picked one up before Xmas for $80.00...
Excellent condition - alot of Calcium deposits.

One bottle of CLR + scourer + elbow grease + boiling clr/water solution in it - came up almost brand new.

Have a stainless steel tube wort chiller as well - need to hook this up....and clean it..

When i get round to it - will be able to boil full batches and then cool the wort down....

Trying to work out if I need a hot pump or not.....


----------



## Barry (13/2/03)

Good day
In Sydney the following sells heating equipment, urns of all sizes etc. Might be worthwhile to ring to get some prices for an urn, could be cheaper

Goldcrest International Agencies Ph (02) 9642 8288


----------



## RegBadgery (13/2/03)

I think you're spot on Barry - I'm sure I remember seeing Birko urns at a better price than the equivalent Roband.

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc (13/2/03)

Thanks for the links ,but it has been done this morning.
I returned my aluminium stock pot (36 litre) I bought recently (as I hadn't used it yet), and looked at the same size stainless steel ones. For marginally more I instead got the Roband 30 litre stainless steel thermostat controlled urn with sight glass.
Roband was the only brand they had in that size so I didn't have a choice of brands.
Hopefully it will bring me many years of brewing pleasure.

Beers,
Doc


----------

